# 223????????



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

hey just wondern im gonna buy a new varmet rifle i found a great 223 i realy like the stock on it and its only 400 dollers but my dad says that a 223 is to slow and i should get a 22-250 i found one for 800 dollers that i can get but it doesent have the stock i like i loved that stock on that 223


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

have taken a lot of yotes with both rounds. your reach with the 223 will be a little shorter than with the 250, but 223 works for me out to 300yards. most of the shots i get are within 150 yards anyway, and i would bet most of the people on this forum will say the same... call them in and wait for the shot. i know a lot of guys who use a shotgun only... so with the 223 that feels comfortable or the 22-250 that doesn't... well, i would say get the 223 and use the extra money to buy some practice ammo to get VERY accurate with it. if it felt good to you, that is the one to buy.

thats my .02 anyway...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I shoot a .223 and love very accurate for me to about 300 yards. My buddy shoots a 22-250 and loves and he is accurate up to 300 yards. He is allitle faster than I am but it doesnt bother me one bit


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

I shot a dog yesterday with my .223 and after knocking it down, I watched the 3 spins the tail flap, I looked away for a second then he stands back up and left the area... as I was looking for my brass. I was so ****** at the shot I was ready to throw my Winchester Model 70, .223 into the woods. Now, I know that everyone is saying it is the shooter and he needs more practice, ok, ok, I can handle that...though I disagree...because I feel the .223 doesn't have enough knock down power.
Maybe I am wrong..and I can handle all of you out there that are shaking your heads at me for not making a good shot..but I swear at 75 yards I had the crosshairs on his chest/neck and shoulder area. I want a .223 with a heavier grain or I switch to a new .243 AI with 70 grains. I am tired of watching animals run... after I know I "Nailed" them. I am open for suggestions..and I would tell you that no matter which rifle you choose
go with a heavier grain over speed.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Last one I shot was at 130 yards, frontal shot with the cross hairs centered at the base of the neck where the shoulders joined. Load was 55 grain V-Max. It was bang, flop and not even a twitch of the tail. As said and in my opinion, the 223 has all the power you need out to 300 yards though I try to stay within 200 yards myself.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Buy one of each then everytime you decide to go hunting just flip a coin and that will decide........ :wink:

Sounds like you want the .223. If you like the rifle better go for it. They are both so close that its not really going to matter. If you don't reload the .223 will be easier to find bulk ammo for.

The .223, relatively speaking, is not too slow. Yes, generally the .223's velocities tend to run a little slower but that won't make a difference. IMO They will both smack the hell out of a yote!! Good luck!!

Oh yeah.....the only reason Gohon won't shoot past 200 is because he is too old and can't see that far!! Yes even with a scope..... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Jiffy, not a good idea to underestimate those old boys, they may surprise you. :sniper:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's my take on the subject for what it is worth. Both the .223 & .22-250 shoot EXACTLY the same bullets, but shoot them at different velocities. If we are using the EXACT same bullet in both cartridges the muzzle velocity will be roughly 400 FPS different (with the .22-250 being faster obviously). To get that 400 FPS more velocity the .22-250 uses roughly 1/3 more powder than the .223 which may or may not mean anything to you.

What does that 400 FPS equate to in terms of performance ? According to my ballistics program given the same EXACT bullet in both cartridges the 400 FPS different equates to 100 yards, ie the distance to which the bullet slows to a certain velocity will be roughly 100 yards farther wit hthe .22-250 than the same bullet fired from a .223.

Regardless of whether the .223 or .22-250 is choosen I think the bullet choosen is the key to being effective at killing Coyotes. A few years back I was involved working up a couple loads for buddies to use on Coyotes. In the .223 I loaded 40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips to a muzzle velocity of 3581 FPS and in the other buddies .22-250 I loaded 50gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips to a muzzle velocity of 3550 FPS. When good shots were made both of these buddies were very very pleased with the results. 95% of the time the bullet would not exit the Coyotes and the results were BAND FLOPS with the coyote never moving after the shot. However they learned that if they hit the Shoulder or for some reason on a Frottal Shot the Coyotes would hit the ground only to get up and take off.

Roughly 6 weeks ago I was fortunate to make a good shot on a running Coyote at 350 yards with a Ruger .223. The load was a 50gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip at 3310 FPS. The shot hit the right side shoulder and did not exit. At the shot the Coyote did about 3 summersaults and never moved again.

So with all that said, in my opinion buy the GUN IN THE CARTRIDGE YOU WANT and then find the right load for it. Yes this cartridge / gun may come with limitations, but that is all part of the game if you are ready and willing to accept those limitations. I still stand by my statement that the bullet is more important than the cartridge that fires it.

If you buy the gun that does not fit you and you do not like you will not be happy with it. On the other hand if you buy the gun you want you can always find the RIGHT BULLET / LOAD.

Larry


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Every coyote I've shot with my 223 has only gone one foot after being hit.......strait down! A 50gr. Hornady V-Max over a stiff charge of Hodgdon 4895 does the trick every time. The 223 is nice if you find yourself in a place that is full of small varmints too because you can keep on shooting while the 22-250 shooters are letting thier barrels cool off.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Wrong Jiffy............. I just don't want to walk any farther than that to pick them up. I leave that to those than don't know better or can't get them closer.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh yeah, my bad, I forgot you can't walk that far anymore without your O2 tanks. We understand they are hard to camo. I don't blame you for leaving them at home. How could I be so inconsiderate....... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

clampdaddy said:


> Every coyote I've shot with my 223 has only gone one foot after being hit.......strait down!


WOW! -EVERY- coyote? Teach me master........


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

yote caller:

The 223 is -NOT- too slow. I dont understand why your father would say that. Does the guy hunt coyotes?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Get both. I chose between the two by who I'm hunting with and what they are using. If they have a longer range rifle I'll bring the AR for backup and quick shots at close range. If they are bringing that I'll bring the 22-250 or other depending on what I feel like and the terrain. I usually bring 3-4 rifles anyway.

As to you Gohon, I'll shoot them at whatever range I like, be it close or far. Of course you are the master and only your way is the right way. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Longshot said:


> As to you Gohon, I'll shoot them at whatever range I like, be it close or far. Of course you are the master and only your way is the right way. :eyeroll:


Longshot, please explain what the hell your talking about. I never said a word to you or anyone else except to say that I, and in case you don't understand that....I is me...... "try to stay within 200 yards". I could really care less what range you choose to shoot at. Jiffy was just poking what he thinks is fun and I poked some back at him. Lately he has been pretty busy sniffing Invectors south end but occasionally he pops back in to start something somewhere else. But where the hell your asswipe comment is from is a little mysterious. uke:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Gohon said:


> Wrong Jiffy............. I just don't want to walk any farther than that to pick them up. *I leave that to those than don't know better or can't get them closer*.


Read your own post. I think this statement was clear. I found the bold portion of your statement quite arrogant. Hence the reason for my "@$$wipe" statement. Making those kind of statements deserve comment and I see you take it well. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well Longshot, if you're lacking the ability in understanding what you read that much, what can I say. Banter between two people taken personally and out of context by a third party is plain stupid or the result of someone lacking in reading comprehension. That's to bad, I gave you more credit than that. There is no arrogance when the person that the comment is directed to is identified at the very beginning. You do understand that Jiffy being identified at the very beginning of the post was made the sole recipient of the directed comment don't you.............no, I guess you don't. You see anyone else crying over it? Learn to read what is written, not what you want to be written..... The only arrogance by anyone is you with your comment about something you didn't even understand in the first place.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guuuuuuyyyyyyyyssss we don't need that crap keep it clean! C'mon


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Like many have said get the one that fits you. In this case the 223. Either caliber will do the trick for yotes. If you want to shoot PD the 223 will be the way to go since you can shoot more for less cash. If you are only going to shoot yotes with it personally I like more power. This is from the guy that perferes the 7mm STW with 140gr BT. That should answer the question about skinning them. I like the slug to do that for me. If I want to get close I use the AR-15 (bayonet). I have only used it on one. I shot it and it went down hard but when I walked over to check if it was a boy or girl it jumped to and bit at my gun. I still have the nick in the grip and the barrel was marred. Granted I stuck the dog a few times and that was it.

Any way I was WAY off topic. If you dad is willing to buy you the gun and he is willing to spend all that cash then see if he will get something else. From what I read you are going to buy it then that answers your question get the 223 and scope and some ammo and have some cash left over, or get the 22-250 and have no scope ammo and cash to go shooting with.

Rambling mode over

No Norris quote (just formated nothing installed yet "word, Open Office")


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> clampdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Every coyote I've shot with my 223 has only gone one foot after being hit.......strait down!
> ...


 :sniper: KABOOM! --------------------------------- COYOTE = DEAD COYOTE
This is the end of your training grasshopper.


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Larry stated,
"However they learned that if they hit the Shoulder or for some reason on a Frottal Shot the Coyotes would hit the ground only to get up and take off."

" the bullet is more important than the cartridge that fires it."

Thanks Larry for your comments, and sharing your knowledge;
I don't feel so bad about losing that dog last week. I believe I must have hit a bone in the shoulder. 
I learned a lot from your study on "bullets" too. I will soon take posession of my AI .243, we are testing the rifle for the right 80 grain round, powder and tip (though I don't think the tip makes much difference) I like knock down power over speed anyway and the weight of the bullet means more to me.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

I just recently sold my cheapo savage package deal in 22-250 for a ruger targer rifle in 223. The 22-250 has better distance than the 223, but you also can buy 223 in much heavier loads than 22-250. If it were up to me I would get the 223 its cheap and it'l get the job done. Plus the gun you like is also a whole lot cheaper than the 22-250, use the money you saved to buy a nice scope. :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Doc 223 thanks for the kind words. I am by no means an experton this subject but was simply relating some of my experiences.

I just recently aquired a 14" T/C G2 Contender in .223. I haven't had the opportunity to shoot it much, but am looking forward to getting a Coyote or two with it with a couple different bullets. So far I have some 40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded up to a just under 3200 FPS Muzzle Velocity. Hopefully the lessened Muzzle Velocity will make these bullets perform like the 50's did at higher velocity out of the Rifle.

Larry


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You honestly won't be able to tell much different in the 2 rounds untill you start shooting past 250 yards. Then the .22-250 will be a great deal flatter and will hit with more authority. Sounds like you want the .223 though, so buy it, you'll be happy with either rifle.


----------



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

Go buy a howa 1500 with a thumb hole grip awsome gun for $600.00 22-250 Best gun I own. stainless barrel with a pepper stock should shoot penny size groops at 216 yards. Will try to post pic here
Sorry sometroubles can someone tell me how to post pics on here sorry guys but I will keep trying. :homer:


----------

